
Android Platform Tools drop support for 32-bit Linux without notice - vdfs
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=196866&
======
wyager
A few things I'm curious about:

A) Who is still developing on 32 bit Linux? People on ARM devices?

B) Why, for something as high-level as APT, is it a substantial extra effort
to support 32-bit OSs? Another way of phrasing that; what is the difference
between the code for 32-bit APT and 64-bit APT?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Developing _for_ 32-bit Linux still makes sense, for extremely constrained
embedded use. However, developing _on_ 32-bit Linux no longer makes sense.

And supporting 32-bit in something like the Android SDK does actually add
effort and cost: storage for 32-bit packages, build time for 32-bit packages,
additional continuous-integration server time that may slow down the
development cycle, etc.

